# Arduino in Industrieumgebung



## R_Grabichler (20 Dezember 2018)

Hallo werte Gemeinde,
eine Aufgabe umfasst ca. 6 Eingänge und 2 Ausgänge,  keine Visualisierung, einfachste Logik.

Da die Aufgabe sehr klein ist, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob dafür eine SPS nötig ist,
oder ob ich so eine Aufgabe auch sinnvoll mit einem Arduino lösen kann.
Bzw. die Frage ist eher, ob sowas in der Praxis auch gemacht wird?

Wie man sieht bin ich noch recht unerfahren,
und sehe für beide Systeme Vor- und Nachteile.

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Mr.Spok (20 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Roman,

hierzu eignet sich eine Easy, Logo! etc.

Grüße Jan


----------



## Senator42 (20 Dezember 2018)

damit es nicht so offensichtlich nach Basteln aussieht, das ganze in ein Hutschinengehäuse einbauen.
Hutschinengehäuse gibt es z.b. bei Reichelt. um die 5 euro.
an den Arduino vielleicht noch Ethernet zum parametrieren (z.b. Zeiten, Stückzahlen) und das dann ins EEPROM rein.

Vorteile : 
  günstig wenn man von der Zeit absieht
  Für ein Webinterface ist nur ganz wenig Platz für die Stings

Nachteile : 
  ersatzbeschaffung grenzwertig (oder das ding 2 bis 3 mal bauen)
  EMV festigkeit ?
  CE nicht vorhanden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Dezember 2018)

Ganz ehrlich, nimm bitte eine Logo oder Easy. Kostet wenig, funktioniert und viele Haus und
Hof Elektriker können da später auch mal was ändern.


----------



## mek_meik (20 Dezember 2018)

Bis auf die Sache mit der Hutschiene kann ich die CR0403 von IFM dafür empfehlen. Alle möglichen Arten von In,- und Outputs an Bord und Brutto Preis 220€

Wirkt vielleicht nicht viel professioneller als ein Arduino ist aber das CE Zeichen drauf 

https://www.ifm.com/de/de/product/CR0403


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Dezember 2018)

Die CR0403



> [h=2]Programmierbare Steuerung für mobile Arbeitsmaschinen[/h]



Der TE schreibt:


> Eine Aufgabe umfasst ca. 6 Eingänge und 2 Ausgänge,  keine Visualisierung, einfachste Logik.



Muss man da mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen?

Logo V8 kostet um die 100 €


----------



## mek_meik (20 Dezember 2018)

Ich benutze die Logo auch sehr gerne. Leider kommen immer wieder Kleinigkeiten dazu in der Arbeitswelt und eh man sich versieht brauch man Analogeingänge und PWM Ausgänge.

Wo ist man dann bei der Logo?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Dezember 2018)

Na gut, ich sehe es ein.

Dann für die Aufgabenstellung "einfachste Logik, keine Visu" am besten einen Exot für mobile Arbeitsmaschinen verbauen.

Alles wird gut.


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Dezember 2018)

AI kann die Logo aber auch, nur PWM hat Siemens ihr wohl noch nicht beigebracht.


----------



## mek_meik (20 Dezember 2018)

Halt dich doch nicht so an Überschriften fest.

Ich steuer damit meine PV-Anlage im Kleingarten und den Deutz auf dem Prüfstand. Mit der Logo hätte ich da jetzt bald die zweite Reihe Hutschienen drin 

Edit:

Wenn er den ganzen Kram nicht brauch würde ich auch zu einer Logo oder Easy tendieren. Aber sich das Teil nicht anzuschauen weil da Arbeitsmaschine steht ist schon albern.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Dezember 2018)

Dann beim bestellen aber nicht die Software für 566 € vergessen:


----------



## mek_meik (20 Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß nicht ob der TE jetzt hier privat oder geschäftlich unterwegs ist, aber im zweiten Fall brauch er sich da keine Gedanken drüber machen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Dezember 2018)

> aber im zweiten Fall brauch er sich da keine Gedanken drüber machen



Warum nicht?


----------



## mek_meik (20 Dezember 2018)

Nagel mich nicht mehr drauf fest, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass man als registrierter Kunde die Software im geschlossen Bereich runterladen konnte.

Keine Ahnung ob das heute noch geht.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2018)

Also vielleicht bin ich schon zu alt ... aber bei 2 Ausgängen hätte ich vielleicht erstmal geschaut, ob das nicht auch mit Schütz / Relais funktioniert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also vielleicht bin ich schon zu alt ... aber bei 2 Ausgängen hätte ich vielleicht erstmal geschaut, ob das nicht auch mit Schütz / Relais funktioniert.



Du bist nicht zu Alt, sondern einfach Erfahren


----------



## van (20 Dezember 2018)

Ich werfe jetzt mal noch die S7-1200 in den Raum. Zur Logo schenkt sich das preislich nicht mehr ganz so viel und man hat eine richtige SPS. Gerade an kleinst Anlagen steigen die Anforderungen dann doch mal schnell und dann ist mir die Logo viel zu fummelig ...

Aber am Ende nimmt man das System das man kennt und beherrscht. Oder man kennt jemand der es beherrscht und einem helfen kann. Egal ob Easy, Logo, S7-1200, Arbeitsmaschinen Steuerung, Arduino, Schützsteuerung ...


----------



## Faceman (20 Dezember 2018)

> Ich benutze die Logo auch sehr gerne. Leider kommen immer wieder  Kleinigkeiten dazu in der Arbeitswelt und eh man sich versieht brauch  man Analogeingänge und PWM Ausgänge.



Vielleicht kommt später noch die Anforderung dazu, hochverfügbar zu sein. Also am besten gleich ein 400H Rack verbauen


----------



## JesperMP (20 Dezember 2018)

Ohne ein EG Konformitätserklärung darfst du nicht ein Arduino o.Ä in ein industriellen Anwendung einsetzen.

Logo wäre nicht schlecht. Für nur 15€ mehr bekommt man ein kleinen Display mit einige Tasten.
Wenn es gibt z.B Zeiten die einstellbar sein soll, dann ist ein Logo günstiger als selbst ein Relaissteuerung


----------



## R_Grabichler (20 Dezember 2018)

spielt sich in einer Firma ab.
Mit EG Konformitätserklärung und Display hat JesperMP mich überzeugt.
Wird wohl ganz standardmäßig doch eine LOGO/Easy.

Danke für die Diskussion
Bitte schließen


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Dezember 2018)

R_Grabichler schrieb:


> Bitte schließen


Das musst Du schon selber machen. In dem Du bei dem Beitrag der Dir am besten geholfen hat auf "hilfreichste Antwort!" klickst, dann wird der Thread in der Übersicht als "Gelöst:" markiert.


----------



## edison (20 Dezember 2018)

Nimm doch einen Controllino - dann haste einen Arduino Schaltschranktauglich und CE 
Preislich gegenüber den anderen Kleinsteuerungen aber gleich.


----------



## APROLmicha (14 Januar 2019)

https://barth-elektronik.com/de/mini-sps-stg-650.html

Klein, Günstig(119€), Gratis Software und mit CanBus, PWM und Analog IO


----------



## Rolf Z (12 Februar 2022)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier.
Ich habe vor, den I2C vom Arduino zu benutzen um Expanter z.B. PCF 8574 oder MCP2317 sowie Analogbausteine wie MAX127 oder MAX520 anzusteuern. Die "normale" Programmierung geht. Jetzt möchte ich es aber mit dem Ardublock testen. Beim Ardublock sind in der Spalte "Kommunikation" zwei Blöcke die i2C beinhalten. Ich habe aber über diese Blöcke keinerlei Info oder Beschreibungen. Kann jemand helfen bzw. kennt Infomaterial zum einlesen.
Besten Dank
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Februar 2022)

Rolf Z schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier.
> Ich habe vor, den I2C vom Arduino zu benutzen um Expanter z.B. PCF 8574 oder MCP2317 sowie Analogbausteine wie MAX127 oder MAX520 anzusteuern. Die "normale" Programmierung geht. Jetzt möchte ich es aber mit dem Ardublock testen. Beim Ardublock sind in der Spalte "Kommunikation" zwei Blöcke die i2C beinhalten. Ich habe aber über diese Blöcke keinerlei Info oder Beschreibungen. Kann jemand helfen bzw. kennt Infomaterial zum einlesen.
> Besten Dank
> Gruß Rolf


Hallo Rolf,
welches ArduBlock hast Du denn – gibt es da was aktuelles?

Ich kenne die Version von https://letsgoing.org/ bzw. https://github.com/letsgoING/ArduBlock2 ein wenig.

Für Schülerprojekte nutze ich die IoT-Werkstatt. Das ist eine ArduBlock-Version für des ESP8266, dort habe ich jedoch keine freie I2C-Kommunikation. Da gibt es für diverse Sensoren (CO2, Feinstaub) oder Displays fertige Blöcke, die man nutzt. 

Nebenbei – warum willst Du zu ArduBlock? Das finde ich für den Einstieg ganz gut, aber auf Dauer ist man damit eingeschränkt.


----------



## Rolf Z (13 Februar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,
> welches ArduBlock hast Du denn – gibt es da was aktuelles?
> 
> Ich kenne die Version von https://letsgoing.org/ bzw. https://github.com/letsgoING/ArduBlock2 ein wenig.
> ...


Hallo Gerhard,
Ich habe bisher nur kleinere Projekte u.a. auch für I2C progrmmiert. Da mein Schwerpunkt mehr auf der Hardwarseite liegt, ist Ardublock daher für mich bis jetzt das Beste, man macht keine Fehler ( ; ).  Da beim Ardublock jeweils verschiedene Blöcke vorhanden sind, habe ich die Versionen DUINO EDU, Maxi und Mini, beta und LetsgoING. Bei DUINO EDU, beta und Maxi habe ich in der Spalte Kommunikation  zwei Blöcke für I2C zum schreiben bzw. lesen. Bei letsgoING und Mini fehlen diese Blöcke bei mir auch. Ich stelle mir vor meine "normalen" Programme für I2C mit diesen Blöcken zu machen. Bin aber da noch nicht weiter gekommen. Wenn ich nichts find dann laufen meine Selbst gebauten Module halt weiterhin mit der normalen Programmierung. Ein Versuch mit Ardublock dies zu machen wars wert, denn ich kann mir Vorstellen ander Bausteine und Schaltungen (Selbtbau) mit I2C die noch keine fertigen Blöcke im Ardublock haben dann leichter anzusteuern.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Februar 2022)

Hallo Rolf,
sorry, habe da aus den Augen verloren ... zu I2C: Ich habe hier noch nie selber mit den Bits jongliert. Egal, ob Sensoren, Displays oder Motortreiber, da gab es immer passende Bibliotheken, welche die Kommunikation ab wickeln. Bei Display gibt man der Funktion Spalte, Zeile und Text. Von der ganzen Kommunikation sieht man nichts. Eventuell muss man mal in der Bibkiothek die Adresse anpassen.

Im Arduino-Umfeld hat diese Einfachheit System, es soll ja ein niederschwelliger Einstieg sein


----------



## xfred343 (27 Februar 2022)

Hallo, und genau da liegt auch das Problem, gerade die Standardlibrary für den Arduino ist punkto I2C sagen wir mal so - bescheiden - programmiert. Entfernt man eine der beiden Signalleitungen im I2C Bus im laufenden Betrieb verabschiedet sie sich in einer Endlosschleife.. 
was so manchen Selbstbau-Modellflieger der I2C verwendet hat zum Absturz brachte.

Generell finde ich die Atmega-Prozessoren schon sehr sehr professionell, man findet sie ja auch in Kaffeevollautomaten etc., aber nur mit Arduino Befehlen zu arbeiten ist genau das, was für professionelle Anwendungen zu wenig ist. Der Arduino-Befehlssatz und auch die diversen Sketches (vor allem zum Ethernet(2)-Shield) sind wirklich Einsteigerprogramme, denen fehlt meist ordentliche Fehlerbehandlung, Plausibilitätsprüfungen etc. 
Eben ein schöner niederschwelliger Einstieg, auf diesem Level darf man aber nicht bleiben, wenn man ordentliche Programme schreiben will.

Will man wirklich aus dem Atmega alles herausholen, ist es notwendig: Datenblatt punkto PWM/Timer kennen, kein delay verwenden, (grundsätzliche) Funktionsweise von I2C kennen, wenn 8 Ausgänge zeitgleich geschaltet werden sollen, dann kein digitalWrite verwenden sondern direkt das Port mit 8 parallelen Ausgängen ansteuern etc. etc.

Dann steht ein Arduino einem professionellen Industrieprodukt um nichts nach (vorausgesetzt man verwendet eine ordentliche 5V-Versorgung)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Februar 2022)

xfred343 schrieb:


> Der Arduino-Befehlssatz und auch die diversen Sketches (vor allem zum Ethernet(2)-Shield) sind wirklich Einsteigerprogramme, denen fehlt meist ordentliche Fehlerbehandlung, Plausibilitätsprüfungen etc.
> Eben ein schöner niederschwelliger Einstieg, auf diesem Level darf man aber nicht bleiben, wenn man ordentliche Programme schreiben will.


Aus diesen Gründen halte ich die Arduino-IDE nicht für Industrie-Projekte geeignet. 

Für den Einstieg ganz brauchbar, auch um Kunstprojekte mit ein paar Effekten auszustatten oder beim  heimischen Blumentopf die Bodenfeuchte überwachen – alles kein Problem. 

Aber wenn es auf Funktionssicherheit und Geschwindigkeit ankommt, ist man mit dem Atmel Studio oder Visual Code/platformio deutlich besser bedient.

Schon alleine wegen der Möglichkeiten zu Fehlersuche, die in der Arduino IDE doch recht eingeschränkt sind. Und natürlich ist auch der Code effizienter.

Die Arduino-Hardware ist günstig und ausgereift, die kann man schon mal verwenden.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Februar 2022)

Ich bastel auch mal gerne Arduino und ESPs.
Für die ESPs gibt es in der Zwischenzeit auch MicroPython.
Bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen mir das mal anzuschauen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Februar 2022)

MicroPython verbreitet sich immer mehr, auch beim Nachwuchs  – die aktuellen Lego-Sets Spike Prime und Robot Inventor lassen sich (auch) mit Python programmieren, der mBot2 ebenso.

Man kann auch mit Scratch anfangen, wenn man das möchte, und dann Python umsteigen – oder gleich mit Python loslegen.


----------

